# [Information] Quelqu'un a déjà essaye gfxboot?

## Temet

Hello,

La question est dans le titre.

En fait je trouve ce splash sympa : http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/gentoo+black+gfxboot?content=74695

C'est pas utile donc indispensable... comme on le dit souvent.

Y a un howto là : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_gfxmenu_on_patched_Grub

Mais je me demande s'il n'est pas complètement outdated car ça fait quelques temps que les hdx n'existent plus...

Enfin si quelqu'un a fait mumuse avec et peu me donner ses retours sur installation/résultat, je suis preneur.

Merci.

----------

## xaviermiller

Oh que c'est bôôô   :Shocked:   :Cool: 

----------

## geekounet

Sinon avec Grub2, tu peux avoir ton Grub avec le support Vesa, donc haute résolution et couleurs 24bits  :Smile:  Et le support unicode en plus  :Wink:  (enfin je ne suis plus sûr de si c'est unicode ou pas, mais on peut y mettre des caractères accentués et tout)

----------

## xaviermiller

Grub2 sortira après la fusion des projets emacs et HURD :troll:

----------

## julroy67

wahouuu je veux gfxboot (grub2 meme pas entendu parlé ça viendra un jour ... ou pas ^^)

----------

## Temet

Le problème est que mon fbsplash est bleu... pô cool :/

(je l'aime bien en plus)

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

J'ai essayé GfxBoot, c'est pas mal.

J'ai virée parce-que :

1: Pas de thèmes sympa pour Gentoo, j'utilisais celui de SuSE, Apparemment c'est résolu, reste a voir si il compile.

2: Mon écran est assez grand, donc même si gfxboot a une résolution supérieure au grub standard ça reste très moche (je crois, pas sûr, qu'on peut modifier la résolution de gfxboot, mais il faut pour ça éditer des fichiers dans un langage très obscur).

3: Je redémarre pas souvent donc maintenir à jour manuellement deux paquets dans mon /usr/local/portage pour un truc que je verrai tous les 36 du mois, pas trop la peine.

A pars ça toutes les distribs que je connais y sont passées, que se soit pour leurs liveCD ou l'install classique, je me demande pourquoi Gentoo fait de la résistance.

----------

## Temet

Ouais enfin Grub est mis à jour deux fois par an tout au plus... c'est pas non plus la grosse galère...

Dommage que ce ne soit pas dans portage par contre.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

pour gxfboot c'est un peu plus fréquent quand-même, ça défile pas mal sur le ftp de SuSE.

----------

## CryoGen

Sympatique ce truc   :Shocked: 

Ca me fait penser que je dois vérifier si le splash marche de nouveau avec baselayout2...

----------

## gglaboussole

salut à tous

une question bête peut être... c'est utilisable avec lilo ?

----------

## xaviermiller

non, c'est un patch de grub  :Wink: 

----------

## gglaboussole

bouhou...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Temet

Ouais enfin Lilo... c'est pas que je pensais que c'était abandonné mais un peu quand même quoi...

----------

## gglaboussole

ben je sais bien...mais en fait lorsque j'ai installé gentoo pour la première fois...le 12/05/2005 par un bon vieux stage1, j'avais vu la veille le 5eme élément...Ha ! vous commencez à comprendre.. Mila et ses cheveux rouges...(je parle même pas de sa poitrine bandée de vynile blanc...) le hand book disait : vous avez toujours le choix....lilo ou grub ? et ben j'ai choisi lilo...sans les tifs red et les nibards... maintenant je fais avec   :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Ca se change hein... pis si t'as vu Resident Evil, tu sais que Lilou elle n'a pas de nibards à cacher...

EDIT :  de toute manière, même si t'as grub faut le désinstaller alors bon...

----------

## titoucha

J'ai testé gfxboot, mais je n'ai pas réussi à le faire fonctionner, car entre la page d'explication et la réalité il y a un décalage.

En plus pour quelques chose que je vois 3 secondes au démarrage   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

sinon, quelq'un a-til essayé Grub 1.9* (hardmaské) ?

----------

## geekounet

Un peu vieille la version dans Portage... selon leur wiki, ya une version 1.96 sortie il y a 10 jours  :Smile: 

J'avais lu quelques posts de blogs de debianeux sur ce nouveau Grub2, et ils en ont l'air assez content  :Razz: 

----------

## Temet

... euh, ça vient de moi ou les devs ne savent plus compter?

Parce que Grub2 en version 1.96, ça me laisse dubitatif...

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> ... euh, ça vient de moi ou les devs ne savent plus compter?
> 
> Parce que Grub2 en version 1.96, ça me laisse dubitatif...

 

Bah il est pas fini hein  :Smile:  Donc on s'approche de la version 2.0, pas on y est pas encore  :Wink:  Tout comme t'as une version 0.x pour le développement d'une première version  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

Remontée de fil ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Juste pour dire que chez moi ça marche depuis pas mal de temps. C'est joli, ça mange pas de pain et ça ne nécessite aucun entretien.   :Wink: 

Par contre, le thème Gentoo que j'utilise n'est pas dans les liens fournis. Et de mémoire (je n'y ai pas touché depuis fort fort longtemps) je l'avais "recompilé" pour avoir le menu en français.

J'essaierai de trouver le temps de faire un "tarball" de mon gfxboot si ça vous intéresse avec l'ebuild kivabien (récupéré dans bugzilla).

Enjoy !

PS : pour info je suis en architecture "amd64".

----------

## Pixys

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Remontée de fil ...  
> 
> Juste pour dire que chez moi ça marche depuis pas mal de temps. C'est joli, ça mange pas de pain et ça ne nécessite aucun entretien.  
> 
> Par contre, le thème Gentoo que j'utilise n'est pas dans les liens fournis. Et de mémoire (je n'y ai pas touché depuis fort fort longtemps) je l'avais "recompilé" pour avoir le menu en français.
> ...

 

et avec baselayout-2, nan ?

moi je suis intéressé.

----------

## yoyo

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> et avec baselayout-2, nan ?

 

Nan ...  :Laughing: 

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> moi je suis intéressé.

 

Ok, j'essaie de faire ça asap.

Enjoy !

EDIT : Voila, les fichiers sont dans le répertoire "packages" de la communauté virtuelle Gentoo sur dl.free.fr à l'adresse : http://dl.free.fr/Q1bVLo/Gentoo. Le "tbz2" a été fait avec la commande "quickpkg" (à placer donc dans le "$PKGDIR" avec le lien "kivabien"). Le "tar.bz2" ( :Wink: ) a été fait à la main et correspond à l'ebuild et son arborescence ("media-gfx/gfxboot"), à décompacter dans votre overlay perso donc ...

----------

## xeno

Salut tout le monde.

Je viens de voir ce que peux faire ce cher GFXBOOT et je suis très intéressé pour pouvoir le setup sur mon poste. 

Malheureusement, la doc en anglais n'ai pas à avec les ebuilds disponibles. 

Serait-il possible qu'un noble user de gentoo qui a réussi à l'installer avec les dernieres ebuilds puissent décrire la démarche à suivre.

J'ai essayé avec les fichiers de yoyo mais erreur.

Merci d'avance.

----------

## geekounet

 *xeno wrote:*   

> J'ai essayé avec les fichiers de yoyo mais erreur.

 

En même temps, si tu ne nous donnes pas l'erreur...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *xeno wrote:*   J'ai essayé avec les fichiers de yoyo mais erreur. 
> 
> En même temps, si tu ne nous donnes pas l'erreur... 

 

Regarde dans ta boule de cristal à 2 cornes  :Wink: 

 :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

@Yoyo tu fournis un tbz2 comme fichier source alors que l'ebuild attend un fichier rpm.

En bref je n'arrive pas a installer avec ce que tu donnes.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Temet

M'est d'avis que le tbz2 est, comme indiqué par Yoyo dans son premier message, un "quickpkg"... pour amd64.

L'ebuild a mon avis cherche le src.rpm comme indiqué dans la doc.

----------

## yoyo

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> @Yoyo tu fournis un tbz2 comme fichier source alors que l'ebuild attend un fichier rpm.
> 
> En bref je n'arrive pas a installer avec ce que tu donnes.  

 Ben le tbz2 correspond aux fichiers installés sur ma machine (donc déjà compilés, d'où la précision concernant l'architecture "amd64"). Donc tu n'as normalement pas besoin des sources : un simple "emerge -K gfxboot" fera le boulot (à condition d'avoir placé le tbz2 dans ton "$PKG_DIR" dans le bon sous-dossier ("$PKG_DIR"/media-gfx/gfxboot/.) et d'avoir fait le lien kivabien dans "$PKG_DIR/All/.".

Mais c'est vrai que j'aurai du fournir les sources du $DISTFILES avec (et le thème compilé qui fonctionne aussi tient !). Je fais ça dès que possible.

Enjoy !

PS : Je profite du fil pour parler un peu de cette "communauté Gentoo" sur dl.free.fr. C'est une communauté que j'ai créée (et dont je suis admin) qui est sensée servir de "passe-plat" entre membres de la communauté. Typiquement ici pour y poser des stage3, des ebuilds, des packages etc.

Le système a un peu évolué par rapport à ses débuts et permet maintenant d'administrer les utilisateurs (en gros de leur donner les droits d'écriture).

J'ai créé cette communauté pour les membres francophones de Gentoo donc si vous êtes intéressés par ce principe faites-le-moi savoir.

Par contre, ne vous excitez pas trop vite, les débits pour une connexion "non-free" sont très faibles (enfin à l'époque où j'avais fait quelques tests, à confirmer par ceux ayant télécharger les fichiers) ce qui m'avait pas mal refroidi pour parler de ce service.

EDIT : Les fichiers "gfxboot-3.3.24-27.src.rpm" (la source demandée par l'ebuild) et "message.gentoo" (le fichier appelé par grub pour l'affichage) sont disponibles sur http://dl.free.fr/Q1bVLo/Gentoo.

EDIT bis : je fais de même avec mon grub qui vient de mon overlay perso : le paquet précompilé, les sources, le patch et l'ebuild.

----------

## xeno

Comme il m'a été demandé , je vous poste l'erreur que j'obtiens en essayant d'installer gfxboot.

```

!!! Couldn't download 'gfxboot-3.3.24-27.src.rpm'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'media-gfx/gfxboot-3.3.24.27'

!!! can't process invalid log file: merge.ERROR
```

En regardant sur le site de opensuse, je m'apperçois que les .rpm n'existe plus. Donc l'erreur est logique.

Mais je ne sais comment y remédier. Si quelqu'un a la solution, je suis preneur.

Merci

----------

## xeno

Après l'apparition des edits de YOYO ( que je remercie pour sont aide ), j'ai enfin réussi à passer l'installation de gfxboot.

En espérant que la suite du tuto fonctionne , 

je remercie la communauté de son aide.

Edit : A mon grand désespoir, erreur pour la suite des évènements. Lors de l'installation du thème voici l'erreur que j'obtiens

```
make -C po

make[1]: entrant dans le répertoire « /var/tmp/gentoo.org-Krystal/po »

bin/po2txt bootloader.pot >en.tr

bin/po2txt bg.po >bg.tr

bin/po2txt cs.po >cs.tr

bin/po2txt de.po >de.tr

bin/po2txt el.po >el.tr

bin/po2txt es.po >es.tr

bin/po2txt fr.po >fr.tr

bin/po2txt hu.po >hu.tr

bin/po2txt it.po >it.tr

bin/po2txt ja.po >ja.tr

bin/po2txt nb.po >nb.tr

bin/po2txt nl.po >nl.tr

bin/po2txt pl.po >pl.tr

bin/po2txt pt_BR.po >pt_BR.tr

bin/po2txt ro.po >ro.tr

bin/po2txt ru.po >ru.tr

bin/po2txt sk.po >sk.tr

bin/po2txt sl.po >sl.tr

bin/po2txt sv.po >sv.tr

bin/po2txt uk.po >uk.tr

bin/po2txt zh_CN.po >zh_CN.tr

bin/po2txt zh_TW.po >zh_TW.tr

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/gentoo.org-Krystal/po »

mkdir -p boot

help2txt help-boot.bg.html >boot/bg.hlp

Can't locate HTML/Parser.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/bin/help2txt line 4.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/bin/help2txt line 4.

make: *** [boot/bg.hlp] Erreur 2
```

Need help , j'y suis presque   :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

D'un coté, quand il te dit que le problème est qu'il ne trouve pas le parser HTML en perl, tu pourrais quand même regarder dans portage s'il existe...

```
emerge dev-perl/HTML-Parser
```

Essaye et regarde si ça suffit... mais la prochaine fois, lis le message d'erreur avant de poster, la solution est souvent (pas toujours) dedans.  :Smile: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Juste pour dire que moi ça fonctionne impecable et c'est bien beau  :Laughing: .

J'ai suivi le howto en l'adaptant avec l'overlay de gfxboot de Billy de Vincentis récuperer sur bugzilla

Cela m'a pris quelques minute à le mettre en place.

J'ai juste eu un peu la trouille de ne plus avoir de boot loader dans la mesure ou je n'ai pas respecté tout le howto: je n'ai pas ré-installer grub après la modification du "menu.lst", d'ailleur cela je ne le fais jamais à chaque modification du fichier et ça fonctionne plutôt bien, donc pourquoi devoir effectué ceci:

```

# grub

> root (hd0,X)

> setup (hd0)

> quit

```

Je n'en vois pas trop l'utilité ?

----------

## yoyo

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> donc pourquoi devoir effectuer ceci:
> 
> ```
> 
> # grub
> ...

 Peut-être simplement pour tester la configuration et s'assurer qu'il n'y a pas de problème.

Enjoy !

PS : Merci pour l'info sur l'overlay.  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Ouaip, ça date de 4 jours seulement apparemment ... je me demande ce que ça donnerait sur mon Wide en 1680x1050 ...

----------

## Temet

Effectivement!!

Il suffit de télécharger l'archive gfxboot.tar.gz, contenant overlay et thèmes.

On crée l'overlay comme dans le tuto, on place les deux thèmes dans /boot.

Ensuite, 

```
emerge grub gfxboot
```

J'ai pas compris pourquoi mais le rebuild de grub lui fait chercher les patches de gfxboot o_O'.

Pour finir, dans le menu.lst 

```
#splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

gfxmenu (hd0,1)/boot/message.gentoo
```

Pas besoin de réinstaller grub, on reboot et ça marche.

Par contre, faudra trouver un thème adapter aux écrans wide :/

----------

## RaX

Moi je pense que le top of the top c'est d'ajouter le support AZERTY et de la langue fr dans l'archive cpio, je l'ai déjà fait avec un autre thème si j'ai du temps ce week et si ça intéresse quelqu'un je peu donner l'url de mon message.gentoolovedamourfr (a renommer si besoin lol)

----------

## Temet

Tu l'aurais pas adapté en wide tant qu'à faire?  :Razz: 

----------

## CryoGen

C'est vrai qu'avec l'overlay c'est facile à mettre en place  ^_^

J'en ai profité pour remettre mon splash et ca marche plutot pas mal en mode silent  :Smile:  pr contre en mode verbose (ou appui sur 'F2') mon framebuffer n'est pas décoré :/ mais c'est pas dramatique ^_^

----------

## Temet

Ouais, y a une config pour ça.

Perso j'ai juste coloré le TTY1 (ou 0??, enfin le premier quoi).

----------

## Temet

Ah bah pareil, pas décoration.

Je suppute le fbcondecor dans splashutils de ne pas aimer mon vieux noyau.

----------

## CryoGen

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ah bah pareil, pas décoration.
> 
> Je suppute le fbcondecor dans splashutils de ne pas aimer mon vieux noyau.

 

hum j'ai un 2.6.24-r2 mais je n'avais plus de splash en passant au baselayout-2, maintenant j'ai le mode silent mais pas de décoration en verbose... c'est peut-etre baselayout2 le soucis.

----------

## Temet

J'ai le baselayout 1 avec un vieux kernel  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Grub2 sortira après la fusion des projets emacs et HURD :troll:

 

Ah bon ?? Quel intérêt d'avoir 2 OS en 1 ?

==> [ ]

----------

## CryoGen

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Grub2 sortira après la fusion des projets emacs et HURD :troll: 
> 
> Ah bon ?? Quel intérêt d'avoir 2 OS en 1 ?
> 
> ==> [ ]

 

"Ralenti la chute des trolls" 

 :Laughing: 

----------

